# Protecting a freshly painted project car...



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how would you go about FULLY protecting a car (complete bare shell) after its had a full respray?

it needs all stuff putting back on, every nut and bolt, interior, glass, engine etc

any help appreciated :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id seal and cavity wax everywhere you can get at while its in bits , id grease all bolts going in etc etc


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry, should have explained it better.

i mean protecting the paint (or the best way round of doing such a thing) from getting scratched / damaged while rebuilding the car

will be around 3 months or so from bare shell to MOT time


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

When i watch the hotrod shows etc on tv they tape everywhere as they put them together , ive done it when mirror polishing so if i slipped with the drill i didn't scratch the surrounding areas


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate scuffs so much that i tape up the lower portions of my door before my car goes into a workshop for maintenance. It definitely works better than reminding them to be careful. I will be taping up areas around the engine bay where i'm working at to prevent any mishaps.

So as above, i say taping everything up is definitely is an idea. But i'd choose a tape something like 3M 3434 blue masking tape to prevent leaving residues.

Another thought would be to use bubble wrap?

What car is it by the way?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

IM also keen to know what car it is


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd do the same as the lads above, though in some places card may be added as well, it's far too easy to have something slide down a painted surface, any bits like doors bonnet etc, hang up under the roof of the garage well out of the way until fitting time came, if it's out of reach it shouldn't be touched


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

something old and english 

ive put the blue tape around the areas when fitting doors / bonnet / boot lid, but i souldnt want to keep that on it, looks a bit tacky tbh

i was hoping there would be some kind if say, vinyl wrap stuff i could wrap the car in?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

There was some clear vinyl on demo at kds open day that sort of self repaired light scratches to it .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Old and English , in going mini or mg maybe even a triumph


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Anglia? 

Sounds interesting tohught Ian, sorry I can't help with your question.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

begins with an E ends in an e


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Estate lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> begins with an E ends in an e


Lotus Elite?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no and no :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Elise , eclipse c'mon at least give us a brand to work from or a decade !


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nope!! lost interest now byeeeee:wave:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Lotus Elite?


Jaguar E-Type?


----------

